# Wills



## SuzQ

Hi,

My husband has just received his work visa and will head to Abu Dhabi next month from Australia. The kids and I will follow once his residency is sorted and he's done the painful, boring stuff (schools, house, car, internet etc).

We think we should re-do our Wills. Is there anything we need to be aware of? Are Australian Wills recognised in the UAE or do we need to organise it once we arrive? Also thinking about guardianship of the kids if the worst were to happen. Should I put it as a male relative or doesn't it matter?

Thanks for any help or advice you can give!
SuzQ


----------



## BedouGirl

You will need to redo the wills for them to be valid here. In UAE law, should anything happen to your spouse, everything (bar a certain percentage) automatically goes to the oldest male child. I suggest you consult a lawyer as soon as you're settled. Bring a copy of your existing will with you for reference purposes.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## SuzQ

Thanks Bedougirl!


----------



## mohammadmarria

Hi SuzQ

First of all i understand that i am replying on this topic after a very long time but i want people to understand importance of will so i am writing this message in the hope that it might help someone in need. 

No matter which country you are from, if you have movable or immovable asset in UAE you will need to have a new will drafted. having a will in the UAE can be a complicated process but professionals are out there to help you out .

Now moving towards your second question it does not matter that either guardians are male or female. The main thing matters is make sure you have multiple guardians in will will, at-least 4 guardians 2 will work as temporary guardians -they will come into action right after any mishappening to take care of the kids until permanent guardians arrives in the country. 

Hope this might offer some help


----------



## Desi09

thank you!


----------

